# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Конкурсы для ночного клуба

## Sergey Sky

Пожалуйста,предложите какие-нибудь интересные конкурсы,которые можно провести в ночном клубе. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Раюшка

*Sergey Sky*,
 Ты проштудируй тему "Конкурсы, игры, загадки" и сам выбери, какие игры подходят для клуба...

И не ленись...

----------


## Итальяно

В ночном клубе обычно всё связано с тремя вещами: песнями, танцами и тем, что ниже пояса.
1 - банальное караоке (но выбрать нужно что-нибудь посмешнее, к примеру, старое-доброе из гр.Руки Вверх)
2 - перетанцовка под что-нибудь оригинальное, к примеру, drum'n'bass
3 - начиная от стриптиза, заканчивая поеданием девушками, стоящими на коленях, бананов, зажатых у мужиков между ног
 :Ha:

----------


## Galyna.de

Пусть конкуранты напишут попами в воздухе название клуба или имя именинника или... для этого их нужно поставить на возвышенность и развернуть спиной к зрителям

поставить неск.мужчин  на возвышенность , прицепить на пояс бананы. девушки должны сесть без помощи рук

----------


## Volodя

*Итальяно*,



> начиная от стриптиза, заканчивая поеданием девушками, стоящими на коленях, бананов, зажатых у мужиков между ног


хотите погорячее- девушкам завяжите глаза, а на банан наденьте през..., пока завязываете глаза, шоу обеспечено !

----------


## maxcimum

> ,
> 
> хотите погорячее- девушкам завяжите глаза, а на банан наденьте през..., пока завязываете глаза, шоу обеспечено !


В общем, все что мы написали в теме "Конкурсы, которые НЕЛЬЗЯ...", вам подойдут :Ha:

----------


## Орбита

> *Итальяно*,
> 
> хотите погорячее- девушкам завяжите глаза, а на банан наденьте през..., пока завязываете глаза, шоу обеспечено !


Неужели вы проводите такие конкурсы???
Нет, не так...
Неужели находятся участники таких конкурсов???
Жесть!..

----------


## ellyuzh

> Жесть!..


И я того же мнения! Оччень не люблю пошлятины...фи...И большей части "клубящихся" это тоже не нужно.

----------


## Геннадий Гениал&

> И я того же мнения! Оччень не люблю пошлятины...фи...


на вкус и цвет...
или на свой товар свой покупатель...
или как говарит ильичь- пусть расцветают все цветы...

----------


## optimistka17

> В общем, все что мы написали в теме "Конкурсы, которые НЕЛЬЗЯ...", вам подойдут


 Еще и вся гадость , связанная с тем как напоить людей( тем самым превратив их в свиней...)

----------


## Irinka86

Я провожу такие игры :
1.заначка( КОЛИЧЕСТВО ЧЕЛОВЕК ОТ 2 ДО 8 В ЗАВИСИМОСТИ ОТ ЗАЛА, МОЖНО И БОЛЬШЕ)СНАЧАЛА ВЫЗЫВАЕШЬ МУЖЧИН ,РАЗДАЁШЬ ИМ ПО 100 БАКСОВ НАПЕЧАТАННЫХ И ПРОСИШЬ ИХ СПРЯТАТЬ НА СЕБЕ, ОТПРАВЛЯЕШЬ ИХ В УКРОМНОЕ МЕСТО ,ГДЕ ОНИ ПРЯЧУТ КУПЮРУ, ВЫЗЫВАЕШЬ ТАКОЕ ЖЕ КОЛИЧЕСТВО ДАМ.
ПОТОМ ВЫЗЫВАЕШЬ ВСЕХ МУЖЧИН , НА ПРОТИВ КАЖДОГО СТАВИШЬ ДАМУ И ОНА ДОЛЖНА НАЙТИ КУПЮРУ.ПОБЕЖДАЕТ ТА ДАМА,КОТОРАЯ ПЕРВАЯ ОБНАРУЖИЛА ЗАНАЧКУ, И ТОТ МУЖЧИНА У КОТОРОГО ЕЁ НЕ НАШЛИ.

2.ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО ПРОХОДЯТ КОНКУРСЫ УГАДАЙ МЕЛОДИЮ
2 команды.Время 10 секунд.

3.Каждому столику дать задание например вы поёте песню ,которая начинается на букву А и так другим столикам на остальныен буквы.У вас есть возможность задействовать всех.
Танцевальный конкурс. Два круга образуют участники.Внешний и внутренний ,чем больше,тем лучше.Внутренний круг поворачивается лицом к внешнему и  движется по часовой стрелке ,а внешний против, как только музыка останавливается стоявшие друг против друга обнимаются и целуются .

----------


## www_orlov

ночной клуб...требует и не такого... я проф.ведущий работаю в ночных клубах города нска.... так вот что ток не делал... камасутра супер конкурс)))) :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  и не путайте разные возроста, и места проведения конкурсов... а то смотрю некоторых здесь прм тошнит... бабули спокойно... внук)))) :flower:

----------


## Dium

*www_orlov*, есть сайт для MC и DJеев , там спокойно все примут:))) удачи!

Считаю, что даже и в ночном клубе нужно придерживаться каких-то малейших моральных принципов, а то после некоторых конкурсов, молодежь так заводится, что потом .... за углом .... и уже после "Я беременна, это временно" ... или после серии развратных конкурсов начинается мордобой: парень приревновал к девушке своей, что та вышла для участия с другим. Ой.. сколько видела MC ... по пальцам можно сосчитать нормальные клубные конкурсы! 
Вот бы нам сюда на форум MC Флэша, который работал на море в Очаково, когда я отдыхала. Креативный, позитивный, фантазер и классно вел вечера. Если и были конкурсы с "перчинкой", то это было обыграно все и красиво. эх... вот таких бы MC побольше...

----------


## SleViN_

я тоже был в поисках подобных конкурсов, обидно но очень мало чего удалось найти... мы делаем проще, приходя на работу общаемся с диджеем и придумываем конкурсы на ходу! например выпить, полстакана водки, запить пивом и пробежать вокруг шеста 15кругов!!!! кто быстрее пробежит тот и победил!

----------


## Dium

*SleViN_*, :biggrin: 


> полстакана водки, запить пивом и пробежать вокруг шеста 15кругов!!!!


 ЖЕСТЬ!!!! это чтобы сразу и отрезвел:)))

----------


## Иринья

дорогие коллеги, вы извините, если повторюсь, я мимоходом заскочила))) позже перечитаю тему - оказалась полезной в последнее время, стали звать в ночной диско-бар периодичесик... это не всегда тематические праздники, денег выделяют мало-мало, награждаем победителей коктейлями из бара и сладостями, шариками на палочке, Ловиз... на пару часов, прихожу к 1-00 и успеваю сделать 1 к-с на разогрев, практически подарки за просто так - коротенечко) и три-четыре конкурса посерьезнее... вот например на одном вечере:
- самый самый в зале: яркая блондинка, загадочная брюнетка, могучий, высокий , самая праздничная улыбка и прочее... - призы запростотак)))
- шоу один-в-один... это когда в три этапа за тканью танцуют пары или трио, в стиле определенных групп... победитель выбирается по аплодисментам... 
- яблоко недавно катали парами от колен до губ...
- самые высокие каблучки - все кто желает - на сцену, танцуем, аплодируем, две финалистки танцевали с золотыми крыльями, которые египетские... аплодисменты - приз...
- короля вечеринки просто  выбирали: дамы предлагают кандидатов, они на сцене тренируются - конкурс Хула-хуп... крутим воображаемый хула-хуп на талии, добавляем на руку, на ногу, на шею... явных лидеров было двое - они приседали с дамой на руках...

еще бывало: 
- деткие стихи под рэп...
- муз.инструменты...
- Кролики - от Чупрова Вадима - грызли ниточки, пихали шарики под одежду...
- принеси! как угодно назови - садимся на стул, добываем что-то что просит ведущий, стулья убирают... для клуба это одежда: брюки не снимали, но рубашку приносили, а парни азартные всё снимают) 
- танцевали на шдм колбаске - какбэ ковбойский танец, - парни кадрят девчонок, далее- дамы присаживаются к ним на коня.... далее - сколько же друзей может поместиться на коняшке? паровозик из якобы сидящий на коне - невероятен)))
- в парах - дождь из поцелуев, две пары, две яркие помады-новые, девочки красятся - целуют мальчиков... на время... у кого больше... и ведь ни одного поцелуя на лице))))))
- худая компания, как ни назови этот конкурс всегда прокатывает: 2 кольца из хоз.резинки надеваем на пояс, у кого друзей больше наберется в колечке - тот молодец! и потом можно потанцевать - резинка вниз, вверх - без рук...
- как-то были танцы с дамой на руках - кто дольше...

- Стаканчики провела - хорошо, но для пьной публики затягивается по времени... хотят еще еще...
- метро 
- Кармен как-то провела) обожаю! трое : кармен, тореодор и купидон танцуют как бы на льду... исполняя по команде ведущей движения, с минимальным реквизитом - шик! 
- хлопки под штрауса даже провела! сама удивилась что прошло)))

ночной клуб конечно отдельный мир.......... мне сегодня на свадьбе говорят - на прошлых выходных вы были в диско-баре, а сегодня? нет, говорю, я спать... давайте с нами!  нееет - спать!

аа... и танец в трусах - большие такие, на двоих рассчитаны, несколько композиций и эротично снимаем..

----------


## Саша Буч

> Кармен как-то провела) обожаю!!


А по-подробнее ??

----------


## Иринья

КАРМЕН
Участников трое - она - Кармен, он - Тореодор.., он - купидон.. показываем ледовое шоу... преподносим - как угодно, под любым соусом)  сначала - учим движения на льду: пистолетик - который на физкультуре все делают.. раз - все потренировались... еще фигура - ласточка, нога назад руки в стороны- понятно... еще - тулуп - вертимся какбэ в прыжке)) ну и скользить не забываем... вспомнили-потренировались, поехали, вот вам история, и выходят на лед те, кого называем... Звучит ария кармен в исполнении Каллас... по узким улочкам Мадрида гуляла прекрасная Кармен, скользит Кармен, бедрами виляла, ресничками прхала... и в ласточку встала... вот ей навстречу - Тореодор, скользит... садится в пистолетик... Но кармен равнодушна... она - в ласточке, он - в пистолете замерли... Небеса сжалились - послали Купидона... он то скользит то подпрыгивает, то скользит то подпрыгивает...  исполняет свой коронный двойной тулуп... натягивает тетеву - воображаемую.. целится в левую грудь  тореодора, рука- стрела - попала в сердце - он в тулупе... та же процедура с Кармен, она в тулупе.. за руки берутся - кружатся ,  потом Кармен - в ласточке, Тореодор сзади пристраивается, берет ее за талию и за ножку, кружит на льду... и в финале - синхрончик: пистолетик - раз!  ласточка - два! тулуп - три! аплоджисменты! кто круче - решают гости))) где-то в инете есть видео... не помню - где! автору - великий респект)))

----------

Доценко Татьяна (16.11.2017), тютюня (28.09.2019)

----------


## vitm

А у меня уже подготовка к "Back to School". Кто-нибудь делал вечеринки в школьном стиле?

----------


## vitm

Кто сказал, что народ в клубах ленится что-то изображать? Вечеринка "Кинопробы", два номера: как задушил бы Дездемону Отелло в финском, русском и немецком варианте, и второй - ария из "Нотр-дам де Пари"

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

----------


## Анна валдай

добрый вечерок всем! Помогите пожалуйста! Впервые буду работать в клубе в субботу. Там будет стриптиз! 6 номеров! Конкурсы с перчинкой я уже посмотрела и очень мне понравились! Вопрос в разговорном жанре. Как начать вечер??? Как вообще вести себя там. Хочу стоять рядом с диджеем и от туда общаться с залом, Естественно не во время конкурсов))) Это мой первый опыт!!! Помогите плиз!!!

----------


## MIAMI911

> добрый вечерок всем! Помогите пожалуйста! Впервые буду работать в клубе в субботу. Там будет стриптиз! 6 номеров! Конкурсы с перчинкой я уже посмотрела и очень мне понравились! Вопрос в разговорном жанре. Как начать вечер??? Как вообще вести себя там. Хочу стоять рядом с диджеем и от туда общаться с залом, Естественно не во время конкурсов))) Это мой первый опыт!!! Помогите плиз!!!


это мой контакт добавь в друзья и напиши что ты отсюда и я тебе все расскажу, сам работаю клубным промоутером и уже не первый год сам провожу подобные вечеринки. каонкурсы и др. http://vk.com/stanislav_khaleev

----------


## Лилия Николаевна

Добрий вечір, вважаю, що такий конкурс можна проводити на вечірках.
001 Ця палочка- ваш мікрофон і ви знаменитість, зірка естради, запаліть зал!
002 Це у вас - гітара, бас-гітара, ви-рокер, грає важкий рок.
003 Це - швабра, ви найсексуальніша прибиральниця, покажіть ваш талант ...
004 Це - кінь, вперед-в погоню з шаблею в руках, ви - молодий козак!
005 Це - саксофон
006 Це - скрипка
007 Кладіть паличку на підлогу, це - штанга, дуже важка штанга
008 Це - улюблена вудка, ви на риболовлі, і ви ловите дуууже велику рибу!
009 Це - хокейна ключка, а ви - на ковзанах.
010 Це - балалайка, дуже маленького розміру
011 Це - шест, і ми з вами - в самому знаменитому стриптиз-клубі!

Вибраємо компанію, ставимо в круг, даємо першому палицю, і далі по черзі, музику добавити не знаю як, але я думаю, що можна і так підібрати.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Вибраємо компанію, ставимо в круг, даємо першому палицю, і далі по черзі, музику добавити не знаю як, але я думаю, що можна і так підібрати.


Лилия! Привет! Приятно видеть тебя на нашем форуме!
Ты меня, конечно, прости, но я не могу прочитать твои посты!!! Украинского не знаю!
Обычно у нас общаются все на русском языке! Хотя есть представители всех стран и народностей!
А если ты принципиально хочешь общаться на украинском, то у нас много тем, где люди общаются на нем!

----------

